# MP Unit Re-Org - Possible Changes to Liability



## lawandorder (8 Feb 2007)

As a reservist I only get paid when I work.   If I am now subject to the Code of Service Discipline at all times because I am seen "(ix))serving with any unit or other element of the regular force or the special force, or....." does this now mean I get paid all the time??  Hardly seems fair for me to be liable to cary out lawful commands at all time and be subject to the CSD if I am not getting paid.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2007)

So a quick question for you:  If a Police officer is off duty, is he no longer a Police officer?

OK....two questions.  Question #2:

If you are in the Regs or Reserves, and you are not on duty, does the Official Secrets Act still pertain to you?


----------



## Shamrock (8 Feb 2007)

How is this any different than any other 10/90 Bn regarding reservists being subject to the CSD when otherwise engaged, or were those reservists to be expected to be professional and adhere to the standards of the Code at all times?

Another question: what is so bad about being held subject to the Code regardless of your current employment status, especially for individuals who are charged with enforcing the damn thing?


----------



## lawandorder (8 Feb 2007)

The police officer being on or off duty is different for they are ALWAYS a Peace Officer and the classification as "Peace Officer" is where they get their power in the CC and NDA so being on or off duty is not relevant.  

The Official Secrets act is also different ball of wax because if you are off duty, you still know the information and that information is still "secret", you being off duty doesn't change that.  And if you're Reg Force you still are liable to the CSD.

I'm not saying that I go around and do things that IF I were subject to the CSD would land me in trouble, because frankly I don't, nor would I personally mind.  But the question is then, If I only get paid when I work, and If I am subject to the CSD at all times, and then I am liable to follow lawful commands at all times, Do I then get paid if for whatever reason I am walking down the street, in civies and not working class A, B or C, and a WO knows me and shouts an order out to me and I follow through with it?  (I am using the "I" and "ME" not as me personally but as reservists in general)  What about the benefits and medical coverage, is it then going to be on par?  While there are mature and responsible reservists who would have no problem being held liable under the CSD and it really wouldn't change anything in their lives, at the end of the day there are young people (Generalizing, I KNOW there are mature and responsible "young" people in the reserve) who could find themselves in a lot more trouble then they need to be, and asking them to be subject to the CSD at all times when they only work 37.5 days a year is probably unreasonable.

I think the part when is says "Serving with any unit or other element of the regular force....." is meant by "Serving" as in when you are actually being employed on a Class A day, or a class B or C contract.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2007)

This topic has been split from "MP Unit Re-Org" to deal with the possibility of changes to CSD, NDA, OSA, NSO's, etc. which would change what and when Reservists are liable under those Acts and Regulations.

If you want to find out more about the Code of Service Discipline, use the SEARCH and read the topics on it.  It has been discussed in detail before.

If you don't agree with it, you have the option to Release, and after a period of several years, you will no longer need to worry about it, or the Official Secrets Act, or the National Security Orders, etc.


George 
Army.ca Staff


----------

